# Diablo 1



## Himmels (4. Juli 2008)

Ich such den ersten Teil aufgrund meine CD defekt ist weiß jemand wo mann es noch bekomm könnte.

Mfg Falke


----------



## Dietrich (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,

habs vor einiger Zeit noch bei den großen Elektroketten auf den grabbel Tischen gesehen (Pyramide und co.).

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## djmayman (4. Juli 2008)

ich habs mir vor jahren bei amazon gekauft


----------



## Gulwar (4. Juli 2008)

djmayman schrieb:


> ich habs mir vor jahren bei amazon gekauft


Dürfte am verlässlichsten sein. Allerdings wird es etwas dauern. Im Moment gibts wieder nen Run auf Diablo Spiele. Warum nur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (4. Juli 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Dürfte am verlässlichsten sein. Allerdings wird es etwas dauern. Im Moment gibts wieder nen Run auf Diablo Spiele. Warum nur?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Recht erschwinglich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B000...2994&sr=1-4


----------



## Sturmrufer (4. Juli 2008)

Ebay ist auch immer eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Sesi (4. Juli 2008)

hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mal dazu eine ganz andere Frage .... 

letztens habe ich mir D1 nochmal installiert .... allerdings kann ich mich ins Battlenet nicht einloggen .... 

gehe ich recht in der annahme das diese Server abgeschaltet wurden?

vielleicht wisst ihr ja etwas davon

Gruss


----------



## 1stBaron (4. Juli 2008)

Hat D1 eigentlich B-Net zugang gehabt? ...schon so lange her...


----------



## Exitus91 (4. Juli 2008)

Ich hab Diablo1 damals nur auffer PS1 gespielt, da gabs aufjedenfall kein B-net ^^
aber ich glaube wenn dann werden die Server wohl sehr wahrscheinlich aus sein, weil ich kenne keinen der noch richtig D1 zockt hehe


----------



## Gulwar (4. Juli 2008)

Battle-Net kam mit D1 raus wenn ich net irre.
Aber D1 wirst du nach so langer zeit sicher net mehr im B-Nt spielen können. Die Server dürften schon lange auf D2 umgestellt worden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullweit (4. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal bei EBay findets man noch. 

Wurde übrigens auch bis vor kurzem auf Grabbeltisch bei einer Firma die mit dem Slogen "Wir hassen teuer" wirbt, für 5 € verkauft als Classic game oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst ja mal schauen


----------



## Sesi (4. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  diese elenden ...also nichts mehr mit Ohrensammeln im Bnet


----------



## Gulwar (4. Juli 2008)

Sesi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> diese elenden ...also nichts mehr mit Ohrensammeln im Bnet



Doch, aber da mußte halt jetzt D2 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elnerda (4. Juli 2008)

du solltest mal nach so einer blizzard box gucken, da gibt es dann sogar noch starcraft + broodwar, diablo (1) und warcraft 2 b.net version!!!! für 10 € wenn das mal nichts is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanubis (4. Juli 2008)

einfach hier danach suchen ; )

http://isohunt.com/


----------



## XLarge TeaM (4. Juli 2008)

Narcotic_Freakshow schrieb:


> Recht erschwinglich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha, 1 Cent das ist cool.


----------



## mejestran (4. Juli 2008)

Ihr labert alle schwachsinn..  Man kann noch im Bnet zocken.. ich zocke auch regelmässig d1 .... 
Und ich hab d1 3 mal.. 1 mal Origianl( zu verkratzt) 1 mal von der Gamestar (Irgentwo im nirvana meines zimmers) und 1 mal von der Pyramide und das liegt neben mir..

Ich suche Städig leute die mit mir zocken. BITTE PM an mich wer an einen NEU Beginn mit mir teilhaben will.


----------



## Taliesim (4. Juli 2008)

man kann natürlich noch im B.net spielen. mann muss sich nur den aktuellen patch von der b.net seite runterladen und installieren. hab vor 3 wochen erst mal wieder ne runde D1 im b.net gezockt...

edit sagt: hier mal noch der link zur download-page: http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=20832


----------



## Sesi (8. Juli 2008)

probier ich gleich mal aus .... und moment ! ewige Dankbarkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja .... vom "Nervenkitzel" Faktor kann man ja D1 mit D2 kaum vergleichen ^^

Gerade am Anfang hat man in D1 viel besser die Möglichkeit das Zeitliche zu segnen


----------

